# Need utility to detect video card



## octogenarian (Apr 26, 2006)

I recently reformatted a spare desktop and am having problems with the video display. The video card apparently has been replaced and I don't know what is in it. 

Anybody know of a utility that will examine the Dell and tell me what kind of a video card is in it? Until I know, I can't install the proper driver. 

Thanks.


----------



## Anexxion (Mar 10, 2008)

you need to update drivers.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Give SIW a try. Download it here. I suggest the "Standalone" version. No installation needed, just download and open. Then under Hardware, click Video. In the right pane, the info about your video adapter should be displayed.

Raybro


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

PCWizard








System Information for Windows (SIW)
Belarc Advisor
Mitec System Information

One problem with the card detection could be the absence of the driver for your board. Have you installed the chipset driver?


----------



## octogenarian (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks to all of you. I will check the chipset driver first and report the results of my labors here Sunday.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You might try going to the Dell support and enter your service number. They should be able to tell you what is on the system. Also the Belarc Advisor mentioned above is great for telling you everything on your computer, including license numbers etc.
vicks


----------



## 2rrk (Apr 26, 2008)

GPU-Z:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## octogenarian (Apr 26, 2006)

I intstalled the chipset driver. Still no results.
Belarc said no display was detected.
Dell's order for the computer shows "64 MB GeForce Graphics Card with TV-Out". That takes an Nvidia driver, I think, but when I try to install the driver, it says no hardware was found and the install aborts.

I will try the other suggestions later in the day. Stay tuned.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Does the adapter show up in Device Manager? What driver is it using?

What chipset and where did you get the driver?

Sometimes, you need to install the default VGA driver before you can install the NVidia one (I have read--never actually had to do it because it was already installed).


----------

